#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Redirecionamento de Porta no Mikrotik

## infor3

Bom dia a todos, estou com o seguinte problema, um cliente utiliza um sistema de radio amador e pediu para que eu abrisse algumas portas de acesso para ele, então fiz o redirecionamento simples das portas, dst nat, a porta e o ip que é o equipamento, até ai tudo bem, funcionou, mais o meu cliente tambem acessa os radios de outras pessoas, so que ai quando ele tenta acessar redireciona ele para o equipamento dele mesmo. Tem como eu fazer algum tipo de bloqueio para que isso não aconteça?

----------


## vinitec

Na aba General da regra do nat q vc fez, habilite a opção: In. Interface, e selecione a sua interface onde chega o link em sua RB. Assim a RB redireionará somente o que vier de fora.

----------


## ultranet

vc tera que mudar a porta tcp do redirecionamento no seu Nat de entrada

----------

